# [SOLVED] first wc build - loud crack-ing/ling on gpu loop



## mrfunkyjunkie (Dec 20, 2010)

ok, so i finally got my board rma'd after it was doa.

ive reassembled the monster and while the cpu loop runs nicely, but... the pump on the gpu loop is making a cracking / popping noise and heats up substantially in comparison to the cpu pump (so i cant run it too long as i dont want to cook the pump)

the interesting thing is, it didnt do this during leak testing and the fluid level is the same (full to the brim) ive tried refilling / rebleeding.

reference pic 1 (pc filled)
reference pic 2 (radiator stand that holds the triple rad for the gpu loop)

setup.
case: antec 1200
mobo: ga-ex58 extreme (ek chipset/mosfet cooler kit)
cpu: intel i7 920 (ek supreme hf plexi block)
^ this runs into an mcr220 drive (resi/pump/rad combo) mounted on the rear of the case
gpu: gb ati 4890 (ek 4890 full cover block)
^ this runs into an mcr320 drive (resi/pump/rad combo) which sits to the right of the pc (so theres a bit of tubing there - see reference pics) - there is also a bit of tubing and some 90' degree fittings coming out of top of the radiator connected to a fillport.
ram: corsair xms3

im dreading having to drain / disassemble the gpu loop and RMA the rad/pump/resi combo before i can even bench test this, but i also dont wanna blow anything up.

if anyone has had similar experience with this cracking/crackling noise on swiftec rad/pump/resi combos (or any swiftec pump based setup) your experience would be most appreciated.


----------



## mrfunkyjunkie (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: first wc build - loud crack-ing/ling on gpu loop*



mrfunkyjunkie said:


> the interesting thing is, it didnt do this during leak testing and the fluid level is the same (full to the brim) ive tried refilling / rebleeding.


so this should've put me on the right track (but at 3am you kind of lose all logic).
it was a power issue, i simply had too many fans on the same rail as the pump.

(thread can be locked)


----------

